# tupperdor question



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

so I am getting read to build a tupperdor (yes, I'm cheap). I just have a couple questions..

do i need to clean the inside of the tupperware in a certain way to make sure its at least semi sterile?

I have an old cigar box that I was going to break down and line the tupperware with, should I "season" the cedar the same way you would a new humidor, by putting a bowl of distilled water in there and have the wood absorb it...and do I need to clean the bowl I use for this in a certain way?

thanks.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

well from what i have understood i would just clean it the same way as a coolidor, just to make sure there is not plastic smell in it.....
fill it up with water pour non-scented bleach in there let it sit for a day dump (and wash) it out and let it air dry for a few days, then if it still smells put a container with baking soda in it for a day to get the extra smell out... 

And i would say yes season it the same as a regular humi... its the same principle.. getting the wood to absorb some water... and i would ASSUME that as long as it was relatively clean it would be fine.. i mean you dont need it to be 100% sterile, but you also wouldnt want it smelling like a field of roses.. unless you want your cigars to smell like that lol 

Thats MHO


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

That is my understanding too. I have one at work that I use for our "cigar lunches" out on the smoker's deck. I actually didn't bother cleaning it all out *gasp* but I did throw some coffee beans in there to make things interesting. I don't keep my good smokes in there...these are just palatable cheapies for a quick smoke during the work day so I don't worry about it too much. 

Though for the money, eBay is a great option for picking up a humidor. I bought mine on there for $23 shipped and it holds about 40 and came with a hygrometer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Easy tupperware setup as I have 5 of them. Clean and let dry...if you have boxes available use those as a tray inside the tupperware to hold your cigars. No need to condition the cigar box at all as this will help regulate RH in the tupperware. A word of advice is to use beads as your means of maintaining RH in the tupperador as it's idiot proof maintenance. If you don't want to use beads then use a good source like a paradigm hygro or similar but trust me,,,beads will keep you from going crazy. If you don't use a cigar box then lay sheets of cedar on the bottom of the tupperador. Keep it out of direct sunlight and keep it in an area free from direct/indirect heat. Remember that tupperware does not breathe like a regular humidor so check it every so often to ensure proper RH...on a couple of my tupperadors I have a button seal on top where I can pump it and remove air from the inside or leave it open to let it breathe...which is a nice feature. Once you know your tupperador is working you can seal it on all four sides or keep one corner unsealed. Everyone of my larger tupperadors ( holds 150 cigars...also holds two cigar boxes that I put my single cigars in) keeps a rocksolid RH of 68-70% RH just like my $500 humidor. Had I known a tupperador could do this I'd have gone this way and spent the $500 on cigars instead.*


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

ziggityz said:


> so I am getting read to build a tupperdor (yes, I'm cheap). I just have a couple questions..
> 
> do i need to clean the inside of the tupperware in a certain way to make sure its at least semi sterile?


Make sure it doesn't have any smell, and clean it well so it doesn't end up producing mold or other crap like this



ziggityz said:


> I have an old cigar box that I was going to break down and line the tupperware with, should I "season" the cedar the same way you would a new humidor, by putting a bowl of distilled water in there and have the wood absorb it...and do I need to clean the bowl I use for this in a certain way?
> 
> thanks.


You don't have to do it the long way, since this piece of wood won't be any part of the seal... wipe it with a damp cloth (Distilled water it is...) maybe a few times as you see fit.

Now, with a tupperdor be cautious was is your source of humidification, pillows and other stuff that doesn't control the humidity but just releases it may get that tupperdor RH up the roof quickly. Good options could be: beads, boveda packets...


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

I am going to use a xikar crystal jar 4 oz for about 40 cigars

also is a paper towel ok to use to wipe down the cedar I'm putting in there?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Sep 20, 2010)

I used a tupperdor when I was stationed in Iraq and they did a great job sure the hell beat having one of my good humidors sent over... We used the crystal jar also due to lack of options just make sure you have a good hydrometer so you can monitor the RH don't want it to get to high and ruin some good smokes


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

this is actually just a temporary solution for about a month or so.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine worked for the 18 mos I was over there I don't see why wiping down with a paper towel to help the wood retain the moisture/season it however when you get to the expensive humidors get a new small paint brush and use that this way you can actually get down into the grain of the wood


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ziggityz said:


> I am going to use a xikar crystal jar 4 oz for about 40 cigars
> 
> also is a paper towel ok to use to wipe down the cedar I'm putting in there?


*The cigar boxes I use in mine I never did wipe down with DW and IMO isn't really necessary as the wood from the box will do its job to help retain RH integrity in the tupperdor.*



ziggityz said:


> this is actually just a temporary solution for about a month or so.


*I have 3 tupperadors that I 've used going on almost 2 years now...keeps RH just as good as my expensive wood humidors. As long as you have the right equipment ( beads ) and cedar it's really pretty much a no brainer as far as keeping cigars in a great environment. Sure, it isn't pretty and you can't put grooves and special wood ornaments on tupperware but they work great.*


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

ziggityz said:


> this is actually just a temporary solution for about a month or so.


Just make sure you keep an eye on your hygrometer, in a sealed container like that RH goes up pretty quickly...



ziggityz said:


> I am going to use a xikar crystal jar 4 oz for about 40 cigars
> 
> also is a paper towel ok to use to wipe down the cedar I'm putting in there?


Go for a clean cotton cloth if you can, but a scotty would do the job if the wood isn't too rough. Just make sure to use distilled water. You don't even have to worry about doing it with a jar in there...

I would order a handful of beads, Heartfelt ships quickly and you will be set pretty quick and don't have to worry about anything.


----------

